

Young? Gifted? Foreign? Bugger Orf.  Britain’s immigration policy. - lifeisstillgood
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21564841-britain%E2%80%99s-immigration-policy-crippling-business-and-economy-wake-up-mr-cameron

======
001sky
Anyone who has lived, worked, or traveled to London in the past 15 years,
would probably observe quite a bit of successful immigration impact on the
culture and overall health of the Capital. So, I don't know if that implies
the headline is insightful or disregarding the reality on the ground (vs the
Policy debate). The openess of any society (or firm, or clique, etc) is almost
never on Economic grounds per-se. There is, for example, in every new-business
hire (a purely economics decision) a great weight placed on 'fit' which is
code for 'cultural fit' and more abstracty, 'fit in the hierarchy of power and
ambition' that is this firm. Public policy on immigration (while it is a mess
in the UK and the US) seems it would be better off to at least table this
important consideration as legitmate, rather than otherwise not address it
directly. What follows from that, is perhaps another discussion.

------
lifeisstillgood
The title is from the front page of the Economist, and is the most eye-
catching I have seen in ages.

A little surprising to see the economist so directly critical of a Tory-led
policy, and I am interested in how much we are reflecting a similar debate in
the US.

On a personal note, I work for a US company right now. And I do so in Kent,
England. Not so long ago I would have had to migrate to the USA and deal with
visa and other issues. If inward migration is falling, is that actually
reducing the number of people working for the host country, or are we simply
seeing jobs going to people who just don't relocate?

Edit: added personal note

